# Is the Poulan Pro 295 a good one?



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks different than other PP saws...was it one of the better ones?

46cc's, 20" bar/chain, 140lbs compression and runs like a top. Starts on 2 pulls cold, idles nice and I tached it at 13,000.

Clean saw, little scuffing on the bottom, the yellow words are almost gone off the bar, not dirty, no abused...cleaned up to 8.5/10 or better. What would it be worth?


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 23, 2008)

No

Not much


----------



## RDT (Feb 23, 2008)

Heres one on ebay .http://cgi.ebay.com/POULAN-PRO-295-...ryZ79668QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
No bids 1 day 18 hours


----------



## SkwerlBurger (Feb 23, 2008)

Someone's got Pullon-itis

:jawdrop:


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 23, 2008)

Juuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toyjunkie (Feb 23, 2008)

It's the kind of saw that you keep on hand to loan out to that pesky neighbor or brother-in-law so you don't have to give them your good stuff.


----------



## chowdozer (Feb 23, 2008)

Toyjunkie said:


> It's the kind of saw that you keep on hand to loan out to that pesky neighbor or brother-in-law so you don't have to give them your good stuff.



Yeah, loan it to them with the chain on backwards just for kicks.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 23, 2008)

RDT said:


> Heres one on ebay .http://cgi.ebay.com/POULAN-PRO-295-...ryZ79668QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> No bids 1 day 18 hours



That guy doesnt know what he has...that sure as heck ISNT a 295.

295 is much bigger than that saw.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## sugarbush (Feb 23, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> That guy doesnt know what he has...that sure as heck ISNT a 295.
> 
> 295 is much bigger than that saw.



your right, that's a 260.

if your 295 is in good condition it's worth $ 75 to $100, ( I sell them in that range).


----------



## Sprig (Feb 23, 2008)

Toyjunkie said:


> It's the kind of saw that you keep on hand to loan out to that pesky neighbor or brother-in-law so you don't have to give them your good stuff.


Yup TJ, it'd be a deal right there! 



Serge


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got the Farmhand 2775 with the 46cc motor. It runs but has no business with a 20" bar. Moved mine to a 16" .325 and much happier with it. Haven't run it in over a month because it is so cold blooded it is almost impossible to keep running under freezing.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bowtie said:


> Juuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEP!!!!!!!! +1:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ha Ha*



chowdozer said:


> Yeah, loan it to them with the chain on backwards just for kicks.



Now THAT's funny!!!!!!! LOL!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Poley4 (Feb 24, 2008)

It's probably not a bad saw, but it's no where near the quality of a
Stihl 280C,which I know happens to be your favorite!


----------



## RDT (Feb 24, 2008)

> Stihl 280C,which I know happens to be your favorite


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, it has an automatic oiler, chain brake, AND a rubber "anti-vibe" handle! 

"Chain brake- stops the moving chain" - absolutely priceless. 


I hear they're including a free spark plug too now.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Feb 24, 2008)

I suppose I'm risking heresy, but I don't think that the 295 is a bad saw. I can't say I've read anything on the "side adjust model, but if you do a search on the site for "295," you'll find that some folks say some fairly positive things about it. 

I came into a craftsman 2.7 (basically the same model in gray) for 5 bucks at a garage sale. They said sometimes it ran and sometimes it didn't. I chalked it up to operator error, because when I got it home and put a tune on it, it started and ran flawlessly (to the jaw-dropping amazement of my wife, whom I suddenly realized had been of the silent opinion that I knew no more about chainsaws than I did brain surgery). Even though it is clearly an unadorned homeowner model, the saw has run great and produces decent power. Its no replacement for my nicer saws, but I don't have a thing negative to say about it. I have cut a boatload of wood with it and everything on it works as well as the day I got it....and it was well used then! Compression on the saw is still very impressive.

My impression is that there is nothing special about it, really.... it's not built with the quality or engineering of the old 300/3000 series, but it's not as cheap as the more recent cheeseball wild... shark... whatEVER saws, which I feel are pretty much all the same saw in various colors and displacements.. It has enough quality to last and is engineered well enough to do the job at hand. The only real negative thing I've heard about this saw is that folks would like the oiler to put out more. 

I don't think the saw even made my runners list, but now I think I'm going add it 'cuz I'm just feeling a bit saucy. Maybe I'll even do a little modding on this saw just to see what it can do!


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 24, 2008)

Andre, it is probably a saw that with proper use and care, will last for many years. Or it could have one or more problems from material/build quality that will just make it frustrating to use. My Husky 141 was supposedly assembled in the Poulan plant, and I've never had a lick of real trouble with it. But the gulf between the Poulans and other "homeowner" saws and the Pro saws (not just ones with the word "PRO" painted on them) is wide and I don't think that any of these lower-line saws could ever bridge that gap.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hadn't actually thought of that.....maybe mine is a Monday saw and not a Friday saw? I suppose its possible to get a saw that was just "right" off the factory floor and another that is a lemon. I guess that's one way to sell a saw cheaper....save on quality control!


----------



## Chad_teacher (Sep 14, 2019)

I’ve had mine for 20 years. Minimal maintenance, but taken care of. Starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull. Goes through wood like butter with a decent chain. I have been burning 2-3 full cords of wood for the lifetime of this saw. No complaints!!!


----------

